# Wind Deflector Removal



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the whole piece?


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you mean of the wind deflector? It's hard to get an inside picture. There's a bunch of those clips that hold it in place.

Here's a pic of the whole piece:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You could pry up around the clip with a small flat-blade screwdriver. It's time-consuming, and should work. 

Mine's held on by a few body clips, and has some other tabs holding it in place.


----------

